# REW Sound card calibration, this can't be right



## equabilestudios (Jan 17, 2010)

so, this is my soundcard calibration?









seems like it should be better than this.

any ideas?


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I would agree, it should be smoother. Did you get any warnings during the calibration such as levels being too low? What soundcard are you using? What OS?


----------



## equabilestudios (Jan 17, 2010)

Im running vista, i dont know the manufacturer of the sound card, i got it out of another build i did a year or so ago. also, when i do a sweep test from 0hz-25k the bass is showing response all the way fown to 0hz. i can't hear anything till about 55hz, so im thinking there is some noise of some sort


----------



## equabilestudios (Jan 17, 2010)

oy yeah.... there were no error messages either.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

The image you posted is too small for me to see clearly. Also post that measurement sweep, please...
Do the VU meters move during these sweeps? Does what you hear sound "clean" so as not to suspect dirty connections?


----------



## equabilestudios (Jan 17, 2010)

sorry about the picture size, lemme try again.

 

everything sounds fine. the black line is the soundcard cal file, 
the green is the loop back test, to see if it corrects the soundcard.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmmm... just to clarify, if you're using the loopback to calibrate and then confirm the calibration, you wouldn't hear the tone...
You didn't answer: Did the VU meters show anything?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

That measurement is basically noise. Possibilities are cables not connected to the right input or output jack (easier to do than you'd think!) or having the loopback on the left channel but telling REW you are using the right, or vice versa. Also if you are using a cable that breaks the 1/8" jack into a pair of phonos sometimes the phonos are connected the wrong way around in the cable, so what should be left is actually right.

P.S. More likely to be an input connection problem than output, I think.


----------

